

Ask HN: What compels you to submit something for users? - smaug7

I was thinking about this earlier today, do people post something to get the points or they want HN to be an actual news site for learning.  The epiphany came when I posted a link for a WSJ about the top 10  American Kennel Club breeds.  After about 10 minutes of thinking, I realized I didn&#x27;t want HN to be a place where this stuff was promoted (the link seemed liked it belong more on Reddit).<p>How I see HN is my news feed into tech and science - it doesn&#x27;t have to be the most sensational news you see on CNN nowadays.  I just want a place where I can learn from the users and the insightful observations they have.<p>My question is this: How do HN submitters find that right balance between an article that is both popular and insightful?
======
d0ugie
In addition to the pursuit of points, I think to many it's a challenge to see
if they've got the intelligence to identify something provocative to the
masses and get the scoop on the item.

Also, and I'm going out on a limb here, maybe people submit to seek
reassurance that their taste in tech news isn't too deviant when their
submissions get traction, or a right of passage to consider themselves a
legitimate "hacker" who earned the respect of people apparently smarter than
the slashdot crowd, but more energetic than the kuro5hin gang.

Or out of narcissism maybe, a desire to be at the helm steering what thoughts
a bunch of people shall focus on at a given time.

